# arborist position wanted in florida



## Treefella (Apr 6, 2005)

I am an arborist in the Uk, looking for a new life, and sunshine working in Florida, I have 5 yrs experience, all relevent chainsaw certificates, Utilities experience, I am a climber can work from a bucket, have a good knowledge of tree pathology.
wanting to relocate the family.


----------



## vharrison2 (Apr 6, 2005)

When you visited Florida, what areas did you see?


----------



## Treefella (Apr 6, 2005)

I have visited orlando six times, been to Tampa and Miami on holiday with the family also been to new york.


----------



## vharrison2 (Apr 6, 2005)

We are south of Miami in the beautiful FL Keys...I would be glad to sponsor you but don't know the process. I think we talked via email yesterday?


----------



## Treefella (Apr 6, 2005)

*visa info*

  Hi,
 yes we did speak yesterday, I have been doing some digging and got a lot of information for the process I will mail it to you.
is it expensive to live in the keys, how much would a house cost us.


----------

